# CAAD 10 Dura Ace



## Yoshi99 (Sep 5, 2013)

Hi Everyone, 

First post here. Anyways, I'm in the hunt for my first road bike. Did a lot of mountain biking in the past, but decided that I wanted to switch over. I can get a CAAD10 Dura Ace for $2k from my LBS. Any opinions?


----------



## georgewerr (Mar 4, 2009)

Great bike and sounds like a good price if the bike is new with warrenty.


----------



## Chillax (Jun 23, 2008)

I have a 2009 CAAD 9-1 (Dura Ace) and it is a great bike - and price seems good (again depending on warranty).


----------



## Yoshi99 (Sep 5, 2013)

yes, the bike is brand new with warranty


----------



## macca33 (Oct 24, 2012)

CAAD10 1 at $2k? BUY IT NOW! It is a VERY good price.

cheers


----------



## Yoshi99 (Sep 5, 2013)

Just purchased the bike. Can't wait to pick it up next week!


----------



## macca33 (Oct 24, 2012)

Good job mate!


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

I have how Cannondale, and most others, call something a "Dura Ace" bike when that's only partially the case (crank, chain, cassette, and brakes are not DA on this one) but still you got a heck of a deal on a very nice bike.


----------



## Yoshi99 (Sep 5, 2013)

Just picked it up! Sorry for the phone pic.


----------



## Supermario343 (Sep 6, 2013)

^ Very nice! I like the black on black stealth look.


----------



## tranzformer (Dec 27, 2007)

Nice, looks like it probably weighs somewhere in the low to mid 15 lbs range?


----------

